# Braided line debate



## Jdunn5267 (Aug 17, 2013)

I wanted to start a friendly little debate on what is the best braided fishing line out there for inshore fishing. What do you use, bait caster or spinning reel, what line test, how long have you used it, and why is it the best. Everyone is invited so let's hear it!!!!


----------



## Whiskeyicarus (Mar 9, 2017)

I havebused spider wire and stren myself and found stren to be pretty solid. I just got some mustad 20lb test that i hope to try this weekend. I will update after i try it out.


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

50 lb pink Windtamer on everything I own, spin and baitcast


----------



## bonkers (Mar 2, 2016)

KastKing braided line. All are great lines. Not expensive like the name brands but better in my opinion. I use braid on all my bait and spin casters and have one bait caster with floro. I have been using KastKing products for about 3 years now and all their stuff is good quality at affordable prices.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

20lb suffix 832 for about the last 6-7 years on all my casters except the two I use exclusively for top waters then I like to use a 12lb mono. For me the hook up is better on top waters if there is just a bit of stretch in the line and I like the lure action better.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

30 lb Power Pro Slick 8. I've used Suffix and Fins, both in 30, and prefer how the PP casts. That being said, I have 12 lb mono on most of my reels, I guess when you''ve been using mono for 40 years, it just feels right.


----------



## HooknUp (May 29, 2011)

I stick with my 10-12 pound mono. When i did use braid i always had crappy luck with backlashes being a SUPER PAIN. Hard enough with mono to get out those birds nest lol. To each his own i personally.


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

10 lb Spiderwire Ultracast Invisibraid on my spinning reels
20 lb Spiderwire Ultracast Invisibraid on my baitcasters
Seaguar STS 25 lb Flurocarbon leaders on everything

I don't know that it's the best by any stretch, but it's been working great for me for about a year now.


----------



## Jdunn5267 (Aug 17, 2013)

Wow. It seems like no one uses the same thing. I use 20 lb. fins windtamer (green) on all my baitcasters. Ive used it for about 3 years now. It seems like i get farther caster and less birds nests than power pro.


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

Oh, forgot I use a different setup for my wife.

10 lb Fins Windtamer Pink on her spinning reels
20 lb Fins Windtamer Pink on her baitcaster
Seaguar STS 25 lb Flurocarbon leaders on everything

Pretty sure she's never actually used the baitcaster, but the spinning reel setup is working like a champ. I don't find I have any wind knots with either of our setups. I think that's a product of shimming the spools properly and not the line itself.


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

30lbs power pro Slick 8 in green for me,I tried the pink wind tamer that everyone was using but didn't like the pink dye running off on my white reels.I used to use 20lbs but would lose a lot of lures when I got a backlash,switch to 30 and it fixed the problem.On all my Avet LXs I use 30lb blue Momoi mono for trolling and 60lb power pro on my snapper rigs.


----------



## Cajuntriton (Mar 9, 2015)

Inshore Baitcasters - 20-40# I don't care what brand (pp ss or 832 mostly) as long as it's 8 strand. I still use 15# mono on top water rods for the buoyancy and 12# mono on some finesse set ups. I can cast weightless live bait or plastics better with mono.

Inshore spinning reels - 20-40# cheapest braid I can find (eBay spectra or 4 strand other brands)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drifting Yak (Dec 10, 2016)

I use 20# PowerPro moss green braided line on both casting and spinning reels. Also use flouro or mono leaders depending on the type of lures being used and the fishing environment that I'm in. Agree with what Cajuntriton said on mono and use flouro when in clear water or when fishing around abrasive structure (oysters, peers, etc.). Also use lighter mono when fishing the jetties so that I can easily break off the line when hung up. Hope this helps!


----------



## Snaggletoothfrecklefish (Jul 11, 2016)

Had my baitcasters spooled with 30# FINS until about a year ago. Kept having numerous break offs on the hookset so I switched to 20# power pro and haven't had an issue.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I've tried just about every braid out there and even came up with parameters that one could look at to actually evaluate a braided line's performance. Many are great right out of the box but weaken pretty fast or just arn't the best in one parameter or another. Hard to find one that scores high in all parameters. Some are quiet, some cast long, but lack something in another category like wind knots or ease of backlash removal.

Here's all the parameters I graded the lines against

Cast Distance
Ease of Backlash Removal
Strength 
Fade over time
Abrasion Resistance
Wear 
Wind Knot Frequency
Breakoffs fighting fish
Breakoffs due to casting
Roughness and Sound thru guides

For a long time, even though it was louder the Suffix Performance was the top, but it was sorta loud and a little thick...Still casted very good and met all the other paramters. For the last year I've been testing SeaGuar Kanzen. It's like they put all the best characteristics from all the lines into one line. I'm not even sponsored by them; just the best I've ever used and the price is super reasonable.

I use the 30lb

Thin
Cast very long
No wind knot problems. 
Very easy to get backlashes out of
Quiet 
No fish break offs
No casting break offs
Cast very well right out of the box
Wears to be even better

It takes a lot to impress me on a braided line, and this one has. I ordered it online thru SeaGuar's online shop. Even bought my first 500 yard spool since I liked it so much. I've never purchased any of the other lines in anything above 150 yrds. There are a lot of good ones out there... but after a year this one has proven itself above everything else that I've ever used.


----------



## Sabinekid09 (Feb 28, 2017)

Switched all my reels to Power Pro slick 8 20lb and have never looked back. Can cast the heck out of it into the wind. Casted a buddies rod a couple weeks ago with mono on it and I felt like I couldn't even feel the bait. Incredible difference braid makes as far as feel of your lure and detecting bites.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

What knot are ya'll using to tie your braid to your flouro leader? I lost a big trout this weekend, which is the second one this winter, using the improved Albright. I feel like in both instances the braid cut the flouro.
I'm using the green 30lb Power Pro. 
Thx


----------



## sharkinaggie07 (Oct 1, 2016)

troutsupport said:


> It takes a lot to impress me on a braided line, and this one has. I ordered it online thru SeaGuar's online shop. Even bought my first 500 yard spool since I liked it so much. I've never purchased any of the other lines in anything above 150 yrds. There are a lot of good ones out there... but after a year this one has proven itself above everything else that I've ever used.


I am picking up a 300-yard spool as we speak. For those prices, I am willing to give Seagur braid a try for sure. I have used their flurocarbon for leaders quite a bit but never used any of their braided lines. Good looking out TS!

-SA


----------



## SaltyBones (Mar 17, 2009)

Rack Ranch said:


> What knot are ya'll using to tie your braid to your flouro leader? I lost a big trout this weekend, which is the second one this winter, using the improved Albright. I feel like in both instances the braid cut the flouro.
> I'm using the green 30lb Power Pro.
> Thx


I only use a mono leader with braid after experiencing some break offs on big fish. A guide told me that braid will cut Fluoro.


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

Rack Ranch said:


> What knot are ya'll using to tie your braid to your flouro leader? I lost a big trout this weekend, which is the second one this winter, using the improved Albright. I feel like in both instances the braid cut the flouro.
> I'm using the green 30lb Power Pro.
> Thx


FG knot


----------



## Jdunn5267 (Aug 17, 2013)

Rack Ranch said:


> What knot are ya'll using to tie your braid to your flouro leader? I lost a big trout this weekend, which is the second one this winter, using the improved Albright. I feel like in both instances the braid cut the flouro.
> I'm using the green 30lb Power Pro.
> Thx


I use spro 50lb. Swivels to connect my leader to braid. They're tiny and I've never have a problem with it. I use palomar knots to connect to the swivel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

Knot Failure - Mono or Flouro to Braid

Anglers go to great lengths to purchase top end rods, reels, lines, lures, etc. They seem less likely to pursue the same level of excellence and attention to detail in learning and TESTING their joining knots.

There are two primary sources of your joining knots failing at less than advertised pound/test strength of either the braid or the leader material. #1 is poor tying technique #2 is poor knot design. Actually, with a good knot design and good tying technique it is quite common to find your knots and lines exceeding advertised strength by as much as 20- to 30%.

I have been thorough in my testing, using a digital scale to record the load placed on the joining knot and component lines. 

My favorite joining knot is the Crazy Alberto. Easy to tie, consistently capable of exceeding advertised pound/test of the component lines, and very slim to help it slide through rod guides. 

As for line choices, no disappointments thus far with plain old 20 pound Ande and 25 pound Big Game monofilament leaders (not a big fan of flouro.) FINS Windtamer, SeaGuar, Power Pro and Sufix braids have all worked very well for me. 

Test your knots with a scale on static pull. You will learn a lot!


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I use 30 lb power pro. I find the smaller than 30lb braid digs into itself after a something tugs your line really good.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

^^^^^ The Alberto is what I'm calling the improved Albright. IDK what is going on but I'm sure it's something I'm doing wrong. I'm going to try the FG knot posted and see if I have better luck. Thx


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Knot Failure - Mono or Flouro to Braid
> 
> Anglers go to great lengths to purchase top end rods, reels, lines, lures, etc. They seem less likely to pursue the same level of excellence and attention to detail in learning and TESTING their joining knots.
> 
> ...


Hi EJ! Have you tested the Albright knot? It's what I use to tie mono leaders to braid and has worked well for me so far. I think it's a hair thinner than the Crazy Alberto since you are not doubling over your wraps. http://www.animatedknots.com/albrig...png&Website=www.animatedknots.com#ScrollPoint


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

The best braid I have used is 20# PP SS 8, although I usually buy this. You can't beat the price and it's good quality. Same maker as Power Pro.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

Bull Red - Albright is a good knot but Alberto has given me superior test results. Other's results may vary but that's what I have found. -EJ


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I personally us Suffix 30lb braid. It is equal to 8lb mono. I swear I can feel a fish fart.
Baitcaster, super light.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

I have been a braid hater for a long time for the usual complaints, especially the continual backlashes from hell. I went to Lake Fork a few weeks ago and really put the Windtamer 40G to the test, I'll say that I was impressed! I had a few minor backlashes, totally my fault, and loved the distance I was getting, in fact after the 1st day I don't remember any. I fished jigs, crankbaits, flukes and spinnerbaits with no problems from any. I fished the 45 lb. line on a super tuned Curado 200 on my BillyStix rod. Highly recommend the 40G, a fellow 2cooler convinced me to try it and glad I did!


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

I have braid on just about every reel now. I use flouro and mono leader material. I like The Alberto knot, it's pretty easy to tie and holds real well and easy to remember. 
I like FINS.


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

im using power pro slick 8 30lb test (maybe) with a floro leader tied with a crazy alberto knot.

ive been more than pleased


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

I have used 20 lb Power Pro green since it came out. I have it on all my reels. It has the same diameter as 4 lb mono so you can get a lot of it onto your reel. After 3 or 4 years I will carefully remove the line and reverse it back onto the reel. In other words I tie the end that the lures were tied to, to the reel and the end that was tied to the reel is now where the lures are tied to. I get another 3 to 4 years of use from the same line. Also for you folks that say you get backlashes, wind knots, etc., it's usually because you haven't wound the line onto to your reel tight enough. I have found that braided line has to be put onto the reel tightly.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

That's pretty interesting Danny. You get more time on the line. I do like the feel braid has after it's been used awhile.


----------



## Snaggletoothfrecklefish (Jul 11, 2016)

What's the reasoning to use a floro or mono leader? I used to use one all the time because I thought it was just the right thing to do I guess. I broke off above the leader while wading once and didn't have any floro with me so I just tied the lure straight to the braid. I haven't used a leader since and haven't had any issues....just curious what y'all think.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Snaggletoothfrecklefish said:


> What's the reasoning to use a floro or mono leader? I used to use one all the time because I thought it was just the right thing to do I guess. I broke off above the leader while wading once and didn't have any floro with me so I just tied the lure straight to the braid. I haven't used a leader since and haven't had any issues....just curious what y'all think.


Why leaders?

1. Lower visibility, necessary in some bay systems
2. Easier to tie mono than braid and you don't need clippers
3. They at least allow a little stretch
4. If you get hung up, reduces chance of rod tip breaking or other damage.

Just my experience.


----------



## sharkinaggie07 (Oct 1, 2016)

Zeitgeist said:


> Why leaders?
> 
> 1. Lower visibility, necessary in some bay systems
> 2. Easier to tie mono than braid and you don't need clippers
> ...


This has been my experience as well.

-SA


----------



## bassjedi (Jul 20, 2016)

I use Daiwa Samurai braid. It is thinner and softer than other braids.

For the knot, I use the Pena knot. Have caught everything from trout to marlin with that connection. Easy to tie and hasn't failed me.


----------



## Jdunn5267 (Aug 17, 2013)

Zeitgeist said:


> Why leaders?
> 
> 1. Lower visibility, necessary in some bay systems
> 
> ...


Agree.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt.ChrisO (Jun 22, 2016)

30 lb Fins Windtamer on bait casters with a 20 lb fluoro leader
20 lb Fins Windtamer on spinning reels with a 20 lb fluoro leader if throwing lures.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Zeitgeist said:


> Why leaders?
> 
> 1. Lower visibility, necessary in some bay systems
> 2. Easier to tie mono than braid and you don't need clippers
> ...


and keeps the braid out of the split rings when working topwaters.

I think it's ok to tie direct from time to time in sandy water or worse.. maybe even sight casting where you're not around structure to. But leaders are helpful and I prefer using it that way. Easier to cut and retie compared to braid as well.


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

troutsupport said:


> I use the 30lb


Do you use 30 across the board, spinning and casting?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Suffix 832 I've not found a better braid as of yet.

TH


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I switched to braid on my baitcasters 10+ years ago. I can't even cast with mono anymore. 

I've tried most of them and currently prefer Powerpro 30lb slick8. You don't actually need 30lb strength for inshore, but 30lb braid seems to be the right thickness for smooth casting, fewer backlashes and better hold for tying on leader. Thinner braid binds on the spool and I don't think it holds a knot as well. a double uni would solve that problem, but I prefer an Albright knot due to the smaller profile. 

Just my .02


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Knot Failure - Mono or Flouro to Braid
> 
> Anglers go to great lengths to purchase top end rods, reels, lines, lures, etc. They seem less likely to pursue the same level of excellence and attention to detail in learning and TESTING their joining knots.
> 
> ...


I also use a digital scale to test my knots. It's eye opening. My conclusions were a) Crazy Alberto to join braid to leader and b) Palomar at the bait.

I recently started using an Albright to join the leader. It has very near the strength of the Crazy Alberto (the flouro leader breaks first) and it is roughly half the size. I get nervous about passing that knot thru the end eye on my rod hundreds of times an outing. This seems to be working well.

Just my .02 cents.


----------



## RedFlounderBass (May 10, 2015)

Here's my take:

I use braid w/Flouro leaders on one rod for fishing around wood/shell cover. Seems to come though better if a fish tries to wrap you up.

I use mono/co-poly on Topwaters for the forgiving stretch properties.

I used straight flourocarbon on jigs because I can cut through the wind better than braid.

The only time I tie direct with braid is if I'm Bass fishing. Flipping into gnarly stuff or topwater frogs.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

Seaguar Smackdown. Can use 30 or 40. 30 has same diameter as about 6 lb. mono. Smooth casting, abrasion resistant and doesn't dig into the spool. Great line.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

I use 50# powerpro on all my baitcasters. I tie straight to whatever I am fishing with... 

I used to do the whole leader garb, then I realized trout, redfish and flounder don't give a f about a little green string especially when I have 2 or 3 big shiny treble hooks and a ball of grass the size of your fist hanging off the topwater I just caught a trout on...


----------



## Texas Outfitter (May 5, 2008)

reelthreat said:


> I use 50# powerpro on all my baitcasters. I tie straight to whatever I am fishing with...
> 
> I used to do the whole leader garb, then I realized trout, redfish and flounder don't give a f about a little green string especially when I have 2 or 3 big shiny treble hooks and a ball of grass the size of your fist hanging off the topwater I just caught a trout on...


I agree completely.....only I use 30# Power Pro


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

2Ws said:


> 50 lb pink Windtamer on everything I own, spin and baitcast


You plan on catching some sailfish or tarpon with those reels??


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

Not sure why, but the 500 yd 30 lb spools of SeaGuar Kanzen are on sale on their website for $16.80 https://seaguar.com/shop-direct/shop_seaguar/kanzen.html/

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

Csafisher said:


> You plan on catching some sailfish or tarpon with those reels??


 NOPE don't plan on it BUT if so I'll be ready. I have set the hook on flounder and jerked them not only out of the water but over the boat and back into the water.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

Snaggletoothfrecklefish said:


> What's the reasoning to use a floro or mono leader? I used to use one all the time because I thought it was just the right thing to do I guess. I broke off above the leader while wading once and didn't have any floro with me so I just tied the lure straight to the braid. I haven't used a leader since and haven't had any issues....just curious what y'all think.


I'm very very aggressive with my top waters(skitter walk that I throw 99% of the time I fish) and it gets tangled on the hooks with braid (power pro super slick 8 30)but not with my 5 foot 20lb andy mono. And for tying knots while wading do not need good braid cutters. When reef fishing deep sometimes I'll go straight to the jig but again I often throw my skitter over deep shell.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*knots*

While tarpon fishing I needed a quick tying strong knot for joining lines. I found the back to back uni knot to be my goto knot, for terminal tackle as well now. Works very well for braid to mono, important fact here. I've learned thru years of experience only 3 wraps are necessary , just make sure the knots are wet when tightening down. Never had a three wrap uni slip and is very small for going thru eyes.

http://www.netknots.com/fishing_knots/double-uni-knot-1


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

reelthreat said:


> I use 50# powerpro on all my baitcasters. I tie straight to whatever I am fishing with...
> 
> I used to do the whole leader garb, then I realized trout, redfish and flounder don't give a f about a little green string especially when I have 2 or 3 big shiny treble hooks and a ball of grass the size of your fist hanging off the topwater I just caught a trout on...


Yes, but the slightest touch that little green string by anything toothy or scaley and your fish is gone. Braid has great pulling power but not so great when you take something sharp to it. Never mind rubbing it against oyster shell.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*???????*



Bayscout22 said:


> Yes, but the slightest touch that little green string by anything toothy or scaley and your fish is gone. Braid has great pulling power but not so great when you take something sharp to it. Never mind rubbing it against oyster shell.


My experience has been quite the opposite, I can't seem to break it or cut it even with good braid cutters.


----------



## sharkinaggie07 (Oct 1, 2016)

c hook said:


> My experience has been quite the opposite, I can't seem to break it or cut it even with good braid cutters.


I think the difference you are experiencing is due to the tension on the line. Braid cuts pretty easily on anything half-way sharp when there is tension on the line. With no tension on the line, braid is much harder to cut.

-SA


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

sharkinaggie07 said:


> I think the difference you are experiencing is due to the tension on the line. Braid cuts pretty easily on anything half-way sharp when there is tension on the line. With no tension on the line, braid is much harder to cut.
> 
> -SA


with tension still not my experience. Hard, very hard to cut. again just my experience.


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

I use Suffix 832 and PowerPro Super 8. Both work well for me and I pickup whatever is on sale. I use 20# and 30# on my baitcasters, 20# on spinners.

I use 20# flouro leaders on baitcasters, 15# flouro leaders on spinners. If I don't have flouro, I'll use a clear mono. 

I used to tie the Crazy Alberto until I found the FG knot. The FG knot is super skinny and it produces almost no knot pop as it goes through the eyes.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

troutsupport said:


> I've tried just about every braid out there and even came up with parameters that one could look at to actually evaluate a braided line's performance. Many are great right out of the box but weaken pretty fast or just arn't the best in one parameter or another. Hard to find one that scores high in all parameters. Some are quiet, some cast long, but lack something in another category like wind knots or ease of backlash removal.
> 
> Here's all the parameters I graded the lines against
> 
> ...


Sounds good, but how many strands is the Kanzen. I dont like 4 strand lines... seems this cheap it has to be 4strand... but im just guessing.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Bayscout22 said:


> Yes, but the slightest touch that little green string by anything toothy or scaley and your fish is gone. Braid has great pulling power but not so great when you take something sharp to it. Never mind rubbing it against oyster shell.


Not sure what braid you are using but it's the wrong type if it abraids easy. I have caught kings, smacks, polish tarpon, shark, jacks, and just about any other inshore fish without a problem.


----------



## Jdunn5267 (Aug 17, 2013)

Well this is the results from this post. I rushed through it kinda fast so I may have a little over lap but you can get the gist of it all.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

First thing to not do is look at price when purchasing braid, that should come last. I`m a cheapskate by design but i never skimp on terminal tackle. One of the most important factors for me is this - buy the thinnest braid with the highest breaking strain (obviously from a reputable manufacturer). Why?

- thinner braid = longer casts
- thinner braid = better bite sensitivity
- thinner braid = less drag in the water
- thinner braid = less wind resistance

All of the above is going to increase your hookup rate, it might be by as much as 10% or 50% or 100% - it depends on the angler but, it definitely does make a difference.

Here`s the comparison. (im guestimating numbers here but its pretty close)If Johnny is using Green Power pro, 20lb and im using 15lb super slick 8, i have all the above benefits plus i found the super slick 8 in 15lb to be stronger than the power pro in 20lb. for the $8 difference in spool it becomes a no brainer.

Use the lightest/thinnest braid possible given the fish you`re targeting - don't always spool all your reels with the MAX recommended just for incase. I for example use 15lb super slick 8 on all my trout rods, 20lb on my corks. Yes, every now and then i hook into bruisers on the 15lb but, because i know my limits i take my time and carefully fight that fish.

All in all its about preference - the above is my preference and reason why i fish he way i do. Works for me, might not work for others.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

30# Power Pro. I see a lot of folks go crazy of that Suffix 832. Never have used it, but it better be good for the price of that stuff...


----------



## Jdunn5267 (Aug 17, 2013)

johnsons1480 said:


> FG knot


Thanks for the info about the FG knot. I used it today over a lot of shelf and catch 6 slot reds and 2 rat reds before a finally broke off on shell. I'm using 20 lb. pp slick 8 and 25 lb. seaguar blue label fluoro.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

Jdunn5267 said:


> Thanks for the info about the FG knot. I used it today over a lot of shelf and catch 6 slot reds and 2 rat reds before a finally broke off on shell. I'm using 20 lb. pp slick 8 and 25 lb. seaguar blue label fluoro.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem. Did you break at the knot or on the leader from the shell?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jdunn5267 (Aug 17, 2013)

It's hard to say if it was the knot or the braid got cut on the oyster shell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moondog94 (Oct 24, 2016)

My favorite is Powerpro #30 moss green with #20 saguaro blue label leader. A lot of guys are starting to throw FINS 40g and seem to like it quite a bit.

-Moondog


----------



## WADEN (Oct 25, 2016)

This has been good .Thanks for everyone's input .


----------



## fritz423b (Jun 17, 2016)

I may have to switch from my Trilene Big Game if people keep making fun of my hook set. 100 yards of mono has a heckuva lot of stretch.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I've been using USA braid in blaze orange with a 3-4' 20lb fluro leader for a few years now and really like it. I recently tried out Diamond braid from Momoi and like it as well. I prefer 20lb braid but I'll admit the 30 does seem to behave better, ie less digging into the spool.


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

fritz423b said:


> I may have to switch from my Trilene Big Game if people keep making fun of my hook set. 100 yards of mono has a heckuva lot of stretch.


Haha, I promise your hookset will change, I have jerked flounder 2-3' deep and 20-30' out plum out of water, over boat and back in the water......More than a few times


----------



## Cajuntriton (Mar 9, 2015)

fritz423b said:


> I may have to switch from my Trilene Big Game if people keep making fun of my hook set. 100 yards of mono has a heckuva lot of stretch.


That big game still has its place but so does braid for some situations.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

fritz423b said:


> I may have to switch from my Trilene Big Game if people keep making fun of my hook set. 100 yards of mono has a heckuva lot of stretch.


With a hunnert yards of mono you'd better get a running start!


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

2Ws said:


> Haha, I promise your hookset will change, I have jerked flounder 2-3' deep and 20-30' out plum out of water, over boat and back in the water......More than a few times


Good Lord, do you get air when you set the hook? Or are you using a rod with the backbone of a 2x4?


----------

